# Mr Ross passed away.



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Sadly Mr ross passed away. He invented the BORK. Mrs Ross is sending refunds out to all recent purchasers.
There will be no more borks.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss may he rest in peace.
I'm a little confused Pontic aka Mr'Ross had a post asking what riving knife to buy and didn't seem to know how a Bork worked?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry for her loss. It was a great solution for older cabinet saws.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Jim. Pontic is still alive. I was talking about the news I heard in an Email I got this morning. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

